
Show HN: Animations/simulations about spacecraft instruments - reflectivelayer
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGKe6VmbFOX-3C30JjEsV-g/
======
gus_massa
It is ussually much better here to submit one of the videos instead of the
channel. With one video the discussion is more specific and perhaps someone
here that works in that are can make an interesting comment. With the whole
channel the discussion get diluted.

Which one one of the videos is the one that you prefer? (I liked the
animations in the video about mars. They start at the 4 minute mark.)

~~~
reflectivelayer
Good point. I prefer the one about the Viking lander since it still fresh in
my mind. It's interesting that no other lander/rover has carried out
experiments to test for life on mars since Viking in 1976. It seems like the
only people that are promoting life on mars are the scientist that worked on
the experiment that did detect evidence of life

~~~
gus_massa
I think they only detected some inorganic reactive material, produced by
sunlight. But until we carry more detailed experiments it's difficult to be
sure.

Anyway, since you have a few old videos, I recommend to post once per week so
people don't complain that you post too much. And then post the new videos
when they are published.

Also, people here is sometimes interested in how things are made. What program
are you using to create the animations? What program are you using to create
the videos?

~~~
reflectivelayer
Cool. I use Hitfilm Pro for editing and animation. Blender for 3d rendering.
Godot game engine for simulation.

------
reflectivelayer
I have a channel that goes into moderate detail about how various instruments
of a spacecraft works. Each video has some basic simulation of the device
being discussed. There are also other videos discussing other aspects of
space.

